# Safe Travel for Cavalier King Charles



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

I expect this has been covered before, but we need advice please

We have a Bessacarr E460 rear lounge / two travel seats including driver

Now decided buy a King Charles after too many years without one

Time have now changed, and we need to ensure the little lass is safe and secure when travelling in the van, and also in the car
Knowing how they shed hair, I thought a cage may be the best option, but I would very much welcome any advice at all

Many thanks


Otto & SWMBO de Froste


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes you are right this has been covered quite recently so you might like to do a search?

Remember that a crate has to be secured otherwise you are defeating the object as it will become a misile in and accident. Some people (me included) put a travel harness on and attach it to a passenger seat belt.

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Otto

Our border collie, Roxy, travels on the forward-facing dinette seat in an RAC dog harness which just clips into the seat belt buckle. She loves it, and is probably as safe that way as any other. I've no experience of using a dog crate, but would image they would be more difficult to secure safely - and an unsecured dog in an insecure cage doesn't bear thinking about.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Mikemoss said:


> Our border collie, Roxy, travels on the forward-facing dinette seat in an RAC dog harness which just clips into the seat belt buckle. She loves it, and is probably as safe that way as any other.


Our Tess has always travelled in a proper harness in both the car and the motorhome. Same as Mike, she sits on the forward-facing dinette seat (on a cheap car blanket to stop fur getting on the seats). She's safe, and can look out of the side window or settle down and sleep.

Gerald


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Thank you all

Liked the photos geraldandannie

Since we have only two travel seats we may need to ask Swift for advice about securing points for harnesses, but I agree that an unsecured cage would not be a good idea

Hope we don't have to swap the van :!:


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi We have a lucas terrier, about the same size as a King Charles, and use a soft travel cage secured to the back of the drivers and the passengers seat at the base with quickfit clips - all came from a pet store, he absolutely loves it. The cage collapses in seconds and packs away in the storage area or in the drivers footwell when we are parked up.
We felf that this was the best option for a smaller, but very lively dog, he settles very quickly, feeling safe and secure. i think its horses for courses, with a larger dog I can understand that a harness may be more suitable.
Michael


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

our Cavi and mongrel travel in folding crate, strapped down and up against a bulkhead on the fixed bed. We think that if there was an accident we know that they would be contained and safe


----------

